# [German NR] Dennis Strehlau - MBLD - 19/20



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 12, 2016)

The time was 59:04 
But I was really exhausted and couldn't concentrate properly. So I am still very happy with the result.
Next time, I will try to improve my result. 






Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2016)

Wuuuuuut you haven't been around in forever, then you pop up with this?


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 12, 2016)

well done, and welcome back!


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 13, 2016)

There've been a lot of multiblind NR's recently. Very nice.


----------



## Laura O (Apr 13, 2016)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Next time, I will try to improve my result.



See you in 3 years then.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Apr 13, 2016)

Legendary  
Congrats!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 13, 2016)

Congrats! And don't quit again, we want sup20 points from you


----------



## Berd (Apr 16, 2016)

He's back!


----------

